

Mathworks founder on Compressed Sensing  - helwr
http://www.mathworks.com/company/newsletters/articles/clevescorner-compressed-sensing.html?s_v1=24222166_1-DT2OJA

======
Wilduck
It's about "compressed sensing" not "computer science"...

~~~
sukuriant
It'd be nice if the title changed to that. I thought it was about Computer
Science, too. In this crowd, CS is rather deceptive..

------
cschmidt
If you're interested in Compressive Sensing, the go to blog is:

<http://nuit-blanche.blogspot.com/>

It has tons more information on this rapidly developing field.

